# 110oct. is it harmful?



## 83854life (Jul 21, 2008)

Could 110oct. be bad for my car. All i have done to the motor is a Borla catback, Forge DVs, Samco complete hose kit, and an Evotech chip. Someone said that i shouldn't run race gas and i have before with no problems it was half 92oct. and half 110. But you can run W/M is he wrong?








Thanx


----------



## TheMadDutchman (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: 110oct. is it harmful? (T-Bag)*

Yes, you can run 110 oct as long as it's not leaded. You might get a little bump in performance but without a specific 110 oct program your pouring money down the drain.


----------



## rabbitvrt (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: 110oct. is it harmful? (T-Bag)*

just use 103 vp its the best bang for your buck...on your set up


----------

